# Cover for tanks - Good or Bad?



## TerriH (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a 90-gallon tank & was told it's better to not have a top so Co2 would be released. I'm now concerned with the purchase of my 2 wrasses & that they might jump out. I've already lost my diamond head sand sifter because he jumped out of the tank.

Looking for advice.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have hood that is only open in back. I use the back half of all glass covers to protect back 6 inches.I still have found 1 fish in stand.(mcCosker wrasse). I have many fish and another wrasse that didn't jump out(possibly other wrasse chased him out) he was newest fish .In salt the glass(mostly the creep) messes more with light than co2/o2 exchange.Be concerned if fish is already labled jumper.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't use glass lids. You were told correctly about gas exchange from the water without the use of one. If you have jumping fish, you can always use a mesh or screeen over top of the tank.
1/4" Wide Clear Polypropylene Mesh For Tank Screen Tops | eBay


----------



## TerriH (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I will definitely check into it.


----------



## straydog (May 14, 2011)

I have nano tanks that are covered mainly to cut down on evaporation. They are drilled and the sump is uncovered leting the gas exchang happen there . Im new to drilled tanks would this provide sufficient area for the gas exchane?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

straydog said:


> I have nano tanks that are covered mainly to cut down on evaporation. They are drilled and the sump is uncovered leting the gas exchang happen there . Im new to drilled tanks would this provide sufficient area for the gas exchane?


Yup your good there.


----------

